# Αυτοβοήθεια - Αυτοβελτίωση > Αυτοβοήθεια & Υποστήριξη >  Με αποκλείουν συνέχεια.

## δελφίνι

Εγώ έγραφα σε ένα φορουμ ψυχολογίας παλιά και από εκεί γνώρισα έναν ψυχολόγο και του έστειλα αίτημα φιλίας και το δέχτηκε αλλά μόλις του είπα ότι έκλεψα τον γκόμενο της φίλης μου πριν 20 χρόνια με απέκλεισε λέγοντάς μου να ζητήσω βοήθεια αλλού? Γιατί το έκανε αυτό? Προσβλήθηκα? Γιατί με διαγράφουνε έτσι γίνεται και σε άλλους αυτό? 

Επίσης εχθές μιλούσα με μια γνωστή μου γιατρό η οποία παίρνει αλομπερντιν γιατί είναι σχιζοφρενής και μου λέει ότι έχω πολύ καλούς γονείς γιατί δουλεύουν για να μην μας λείψει εμάς στα παιδιά τίποτα δηλαδή με λίγα λόγια οι γονείς μας μας ταΐζουνε και μετά μου λέει συνεχώς πότε θα παντρευτείς και πότε θα παντρευτείς και όταν της είπα ότι με ενοχλούνε αυτά που λες μου είπε πάρε τα χάπια σου πάρε τα χάπια σου. Γενικώς πολύ προσβλητική ήτανε! Το είπα στον μπαμπά μου και μου είπε ότι έχει πρόβλημα να μην την παίρνω στα σοβαρά. Εσείς τι λέτε για αυτά?

----------


## Macgyver

Αυτο που λεει ο μπαμπας σου , μην την παιρνεις στα σοβαρα , αν και εγω θα της παταγα ενα βρισιδι , ετσι , για να ξεδωσω , καλο κανει να πατας βρισιδια που και που ............εχω βαλει αγριοφωναρες σε καταστηματα , αμα δω οτι αδικουμαι , ουκω λιγες , και συμμορφωνωνται , αλλα με φοβουνται λογω σωματικης διαπλασης , 30 χρονια βαρη κανω ........

----------


## δελφίνι

> Αυτο που λεει ο μπαμπας σου , μην την παιρνεις στα σοβαρα , αν και εγω θα της παταγα ενα βρισιδι , ετσι , για να ξεδωσω , καλο κανει να πατας βρισιδια που και που ............εχω βαλει αγριοφωναρες σε καταστηματα , αμα δω οτι αδικουμαι , ουκω λιγες , και συμμορφωνωνται , αλλα με φοβουνται λογω σωματικης διαπλασης , 30 χρονια βαρη κανω ........


Εγώ δεν θέλω να τα χαλάσω μαζί τους γιατί κάνουνε παρέα με τους γονείς μου πάνε στην ίδια εκκλησία και δεν θέλω να δημιουργήσω εγώ πρόβλημα.... για τον ψυχολόγο τι έχεις να πεις?

----------


## δελφίνι

> Αυτο που λεει ο μπαμπας σου , μην την παιρνεις στα σοβαρα , αν και εγω θα της παταγα ενα βρισιδι , ετσι , για να ξεδωσω , καλο κανει να πατας βρισιδια που και που ............εχω βαλει αγριοφωναρες σε καταστηματα , αμα δω οτι αδικουμαι , ουκω λιγες , και συμμορφωνωνται , αλλα με φοβουνται λογω σωματικης διαπλασης , 30 χρονια βαρη κανω ........


Εγώ δεν θέλω να τα χαλάσω μαζί τους γιατί κάνουνε παρέα με τους γονείς μου πάνε στην ίδια εκκλησία και δεν θέλω να δημιουργήσω εγώ πρόβλημα.... για τον ψυχολόγο τι έχεις να πεις?

----------


## Λιλικα

Δελφινι μην δινεις μεγαλη σημασια στο πως αντιδρουν οι αλλοι.Οι ανθρωποι πολλες φορες πληγωνουν.Μην καθεσαι κ ασχολεισαι κ τα παιρνεις τοις μετρητοις!Κ ο ψυχολογος ανθρωπος ειναι.Δεν εχει καμια διαφορα με τους αλλους.Δεν σημαινει οτι επειδη ειναι ψυχολογος ειναι ακεραιος οσον αφορα την ψυχολογια του.Απλα μην δινεις πολυ σημασια.
Δεν αξιζει να χαλιεσαι ουτε να το σκεφτεσαι συνεχεια.

----------


## Macgyver

> Εγώ δεν θέλω να τα χαλάσω μαζί τους γιατί κάνουνε παρέα με τους γονείς μου πάνε στην ίδια εκκλησία και δεν θέλω να δημιουργήσω εγώ πρόβλημα.... για τον ψυχολόγο τι έχεις να πεις?


Για τον ψυχολογο εχω να πω , οτι μαλλον τουγραψες κατι που θεωρησε παρατραβηγμενο , ειναι παρατραβηγμενο να του λες για το τι εγινε 20 χρονια πριν , και σκεφτηκε , που να μπλεκω τωρα ............σορυ που στο γραφω , αλλα αυτο πιστευω .....

----------


## δελφίνι

> Για τον ψυχολογο εχω να πω , οτι μαλλον τουγραψες κατι που θεωρησε παρατραβηγμενο , ειναι παρατραβηγμενο να του λες για το τι εγινε 20 χρονια πριν , και σκεφτηκε , που να μπλεκω τωρα ............σορυ που στο γραφω , αλλα αυτο πιστευω .....


Καλά κάνεις Μαγκάιβερ και μου τα λες! Και μάλλον δεν ήτανε και καλός ψυχολόγος ή ήτανε βλάκας ..... και έγραφε σε αυτό το φόρουμ τόσο ωραία παλιά και όλοι τον θαυμάζανε σαν την Ρέμεντυ.

Παρατραβηγμένο θεωρείς αυτό που έγινε πριν τόσα χρόνια ή επειδή έγινε πριν 20 χρόνια?

----------


## Diana1982

> Καλά κάνεις Μαγκάιβερ και μου τα λες! Και μάλλον δεν ήτανε και καλός ψυχολόγος ή ήτανε βλάκας ..... και έγραφε σε αυτό το φόρουμ τόσο ωραία παλιά και όλοι τον θαυμάζανε σαν την Ρέμεντυ.
> 
> Παρατραβηγμένο θεωρείς αυτό που έγινε πριν τόσα χρόνια ή επειδή έγινε πριν 20 χρόνια?


Συγνώμη,που εμπλέκομαι....είναι και η Ρεμέντι ψυχολόγα;

----------


## δελφίνι

> Συγνώμη,που εμπλέκομαι....είναι και η Ρεμέντι ψυχολόγα;


Δεν νομίζω!

----------


## Macgyver

> Καλά κάνεις Μαγκάιβερ και μου τα λες! 
> 
> Παρατραβηγμένο θεωρείς αυτό που έγινε πριν τόσα χρόνια ή επειδή έγινε πριν 20 χρόνια?


Οχι βρε , αλλα κατιο που εγινε πριν 20 χρονια , θαπρεπε κι εσυ να τοχεις διαγραψει , εγινε , τελειωσε .....

----------


## Mara.Z

bre Δελφίνι, ψύχωση σου εχει γίνει αυτό που έγινε πριν 20 χρόνια!

Ξεκόλλα και προχωρα πια στη ζωή σου!
Κανείς δεν σε αποκλείει, κανείς δεν σε διαγραφει! Εσυ γουσταρεις ατομα στη ζωη σου με τα οποία δεν ταιριάζεις? τί σου προσφέρουν? για σκέψου, αυτός ο γκομενος που έκλεψες νομιζεις σε σκεφτεται όσο τον σκεφτεσαι εσύ? εχει τις ίδιες ενοχές με σένα που κερατωσε την κοπέλα του? ή εχει συνεχίσει τη ζωή του? 
Εικοσι χρονια περασαν, ξεπερασε το πια... η ζωη συνεχιζεται, καθε μερα ειναι μια καινουργια μερα!
Κανεις μας δεν ζει με μια προ 20ετιας ταμπέλα !

Τωρα να σε απεκλεισε ο ψυχολογος για λογους ηθικης, να ήταν δηλαδή τοσο συντηρητικός, σκληροπυρηνικός και αυστηρών αρχών, επειδη σε έκρινε ανηθικη, επειδή 20 χρονια πριν έκανες το φοβερό αμαρτημα να κλεψεις το γκομενο της φίλης σου, *αποκλείεται.* Οι ψυχολογοι ειναι ουδετεροι, δεν κρίνουν, δεν κατηγορουν!
Μηπως τον ζάλισες τον άνθρωπο λεγοντας του εκατο φορες τη μέρα σε χιλια μηνυματα οτι έκλεψες το γκομενο της φιλης σου? !
σου ειπε μια, σου ειπε δυο, εεεε απηυδυσε ο άνθρωπος και σου λεει στο τελος, ε αι σιχτιρ απο δω...
Να κανουμε κυκλους στα ιδια και τα ιδια λόγια δεν εχει νόημα, από τα λογια σου καποιος αντιλαμβανεται οτι εχει κολλησει η βελονα στη σκεψη σου και παιζει την ιδια μουσικη συνεχως, η σκέψη και τα λόγια σου είναι σε replay mode φαση. 
Ο διάλογος είναι πάρε-δωσε, λες μια κουβέντα, ακους την απαντηση, τη σκεφτεσαι, απαντας, απορείς, ξανααπαντάς κλπ. Πας την κουβεντα ενα βήμα πιο πέρα, ανακαλυπτεις νεους δρομους. 
Σκέψου το διάλογο σαν μια εκδρομή σε ενα μερος που δεν εχεις ξαναπάει. Δεν ειναι ομορφο να ανοιγεις το μυαλο σου σε νεες σκέψεις? εσύ έχεις κολλησει βλέμμα και σκέψη σε μια 20ετια πριν! και χάνεις όσα γίνονται τώρα...

Τωρα η γιατρός μπορεί να το είπε με την εννοια να κοιταξεις τη ζωή σου, είσαι νεα κοπέλα, μορφωμένη, σου αξίζει το καλύτερο, έχεις την υγεία σου, ε τι πιο νορμαλ από το να βρεις τη συντροφικότητα?

----------


## δελφίνι

Ξέρεις γιατί είμαι κολλημένη σε αυτό που έγινε πριν 20 χρόνια γιατί νομίζω ότι λόγο αυτού εγώ δεν παντρεύτηκα και δεν κατάφερα τίποτα στην ζωή μου.

----------


## Macgyver

> Ξέρεις γιατί είμαι κολλημένη σε αυτό που έγινε πριν 20 χρόνια γιατί νομίζω ότι λόγο αυτού εγώ δεν παντρεύτηκα και δεν κατάφερα τίποτα στην ζωή μου.


Αμα τοπες αυτο στον ψυχολογο , θα κουφαθηκε τοσο πολυ , που προτιμησε να σε αποφυγει , ειναι τρελο αυτο που πιστευεις , Ολγα ....................δεν εκανες και κανενα φονο , ωστε να σε τιμωρει ο Θεος γι αυτο , και αν πιστευεις οτι σε τιμωρει ο Θεος , κανεις λαθος , γιατι αμα το εξομολογηθηκες , εισαι συγχωρεμενη ........

----------


## Mara.Z

> Ξέρεις γιατί είμαι κολλημένη σε αυτό που έγινε πριν 20 χρόνια γιατί νομίζω ότι λόγο αυτού εγώ δεν παντρεύτηκα και δεν κατάφερα τίποτα στην ζωή μου.


Δηλαδή μας λες ότι
Η ζωή σου, ο χαρακτήρας σου, οι σκέψεις σου, η καθημερινότητα σου, οι επιλογές σου, όλες οι μερες της ζωής σου, όλοι οι μήνες, όλααααααα αυτα τα εικοσι ολοκληρα χρόνια *καταστραφηκαν* επειδή ο γκομενος της φίλης σου σε γούσταρε και έκανε μια ξεπέτα μαζί σου. 
Εσυ σχέση δεν είχες για να δώσεις λόγο! παντρεμένη δεν ήσουν! βέρα δεν φορούσες! παιδιά-σκυλιά δεν είχες! ενηλικη ήσουν! ελευθερο πνεύμα ήσουν, νεα ωραια κοπελα ήσουν, γουσταρες και εσύ τη φάση= ολα καλά, περασατε καλά, το ζήσατε, τέλος!
πού είναι το πρόβλημα δεν έχω καταλαβει με το οποίο έχεις παθει την ψύχωση για αυτο το γκομενο - αυτος θα έπρεπε να εχει τυψεις που κερατωσε την κοπελα του, όχι εσύ! αυτός είχε σχέση για να δώσει λόγο! ας μην έπαιζε το ματάκι του...
Κι αυτός περασε καλά μαζί σου όμως, και σιγά μην στενοχωρηθηκε όσο εσύ που κατέληξες με ψυχολογικά! και ενοχές λες και σκοτωσες άνθρωπο. 
Νεα κοπέλα είσαι, χρονια μπροστά σου έχεις για παιδι΄, εδώ η Μενεγακη έκανε παιδί στα 46! 
το πτυχίο σου το έχεις, να στειλεις βιογραφικά να βρεις μια δουλειά, να εχεις λεφτα, να ντυνεσαι ωραια, να περιποιείσαι, να βγαίνεις, να κυκλοφορείς, να δεις πώς θα πάρεις τα πάνω σου, πανέξυπνη είσαι, εχεις όλη τη ζωή μπροστά σου να ενεργοποιηθείς, να διεκδικήσεις ΤΗ ΖΩΗ !
Και μη μας πεις πάλι το γκομενο που έκλεψες 20 χρονια πριν! καλά του έκανες, τα ήθελε και αυτος!

----------


## δελφίνι

Ωραία τα λέτε αλλά στην εκκλησία υπήρχε ανταγωνισμός και αντιζηλία μετά από αυτό. Έβρισα κόσμο! Αισθάνθηκα άσχημα. Η συγκεκριμένη γκόμενα πήρε τα πάνω της. Άρχισε να παραστάνει ότι είναι καλύτερη από μένα. Αδιαφορούσε και κοιτούσε τον κώλο της όλοι μου έστρεψαν την πλάτη, χάθηκε η γη κάτω από τα πόδια μου. Αισθάνθηκα κωλοχαρακτήρας απαίσια! Πήγαινα στην εκκλησία και μου κοβόντουσαν τα πόδια. Πέρασα μια ψυχολογική κόλαση. Και εγώ αυτόν τον τύπο δεν τον γούσταρα, αυτή που ήτανε ερωτευμένη μαζί του έλεγε όλο για αυτόν και επηρεάστηκα , ούτε την φάση την γούσταρα ούτε αυτήν την γούσταρα. Μου παίξανε βρώμικο παιχνίδι όλοι τους εκεί μέσα, με ζηλεύανε γιατί μέχρι τότε είχα πολλές επιτυχίες. Αισθάνθηκα και πολύ χαζή! Βρέθηκα σε αδιέξοδο. Αναγκάστηκα να αλλάξω φίλους και παρέες . Δεν τα κατάφερα γιατί είχα συνηθίσει με τους παλιούς μου φίλους αν και δεν τους ήθελα. Σταμάτησα να γυμνάζομαι. Έβαλα κιλά. Δεν μπορούσα να με αναγνωρίσω στον καθρέφτη. Απορώ πώς ζω και τώρα. Με κορόιδευαν και δούλευαν όλοι τους εκεί μέσα. Τρελάθηκα και χαρήκανε όλοι γιατί με είχαν για κωλόπαιδο μάλλον ενώ δεν είμαι κωλόπαιδο. Τράβηξα του Χριστού τα Πάθη. Ώσπου έπαθα μεγάλο πρόβλημα και δεν μπορώ πλέον να κάνω τίποτα στην ζωή μου. Θα πάω σε ένα ψυχολόγο την Δευτέρα να του τα πω. Τώρα που έμεινα ανύπαντρη ηρεμήσανε τα τσογλάνια.

----------


## δελφίνι

> Δεν μπορεις να το ξέρεις αυτο.
> Εικασιες μπορουμε να κανουμε πολλες. Ισως επειδη σε ηξεραν καλα (κυριως η κολλητη) να ηθελαν να σε βαλουν σε ενα τετοιο τριπακι για να βασανιζεσαι μετα. Ισως επαιζαν απλα το παιχνιδακι τους και το διασκεδαζαν....ίσως...ισως ....χιλια δυο μπορει να ειναι.
> Εσυ πρέπει να γραψεις ομως το τελος σε αυτο.


Ίσως και τίποτα έτσι να του ήρθε του μαλάκα να κάνει μαλακία....ε?

Από τον Θεό να το βρούνε τα μοσχαράκια και αυτός και αυτή. Φωτιά να πέσει να τους κάψει.

----------


## Mara.Z

Δελφινι, το εχουμε συζητησει απειροτατες φορες...τα ιδια και τα ιδια και τα ιδια....

Να σε ρωτησω, ΠΡΙΝ γινει η φαση με το γκομενο (που δεν τον εκλεψες, αυτος σου την επεσε! θα τον εκλεβες αν του εριχνες κανενα ναρκωτικο στο ποτο του, τον εριχνες στο κρεβατι κοιμισμενο και τον κοροιδευες...) ησουν ανθρωπος που μπορουσε να λεει οχι?
ή μηπως ησουν μια κοπελα που παντα ελεγε ναι για να κερδιζει τη συμπαθεια ολων??

----------


## δελφίνι

> Δελφινι, το εχουμε συζητησει απειροτατες φορες...τα ιδια και τα ιδια και τα ιδια....
> 
> Να σε ρωτησω, ΠΡΙΝ γινει η φαση με το γκομενο (που δεν τον εκλεψες, αυτος σου την επεσε! θα τον εκλεβες αν του εριχνες κανενα ναρκωτικο στο ποτο του, τον εριχνες στο κρεβατι κοιμισμενο και τον κοροιδευες...) ησουν ανθρωπος που μπορουσε να λεει οχι?
> ή μηπως ησουν μια κοπελα που παντα ελεγε ναι για να κερδιζει τη συμπαθεια ολων??


Από ότι λέγανε και οι φίλες μου και οι γονείς μου ήμουνα και είμαι πολύ βολικό άτομο και πάντα έλεγα ναι σε όλα γιατί έτσι ήτανε ο χαρακτήρας μου όχι για να κερδίσω συμπάθειες.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Από ότι λέγανε και οι φίλες μου και οι γονείς μου ήμουνα και είμαι πολύ βολικό άτομο και πάντα έλεγα ναι σε όλα γιατί *έτσι ήτανε ο χαρακτήρας μου* _όχι για να κερδίσω συμπάθειες._


για σκεψου το λιγο παραπανω...
μηπως ετσι σε μεγαλωσαν?? σε ανεθρεψαν? ή εσυ ηθελες να σε συμπαθουν όλοι?
μηπως καταπιεζοσουν υπερβολικα απο ολο αυτο το στενο πλαισιο να εισαι η καλη, η ομορφη, η χρυση, και το μπαμ της ψυχωσης ηταν η αμυνα σου και ο τροπος σου να πεις ΟΧΙ! ?

----------


## δελφίνι

Δεν ξέρω μπορεί!!! Τώρα όμως έβαλα DELETE στους παλαιοημερολογίτες και σε όλη την εκκλησία τελικά και στην οικογένειά μου θα έβαζα αλλά δεν γίνεται.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Δεν ξέρω μπορεί!!! Τώρα όμως έβαλα DELETE στους παλαιοημερολογίτες και σε όλη την εκκλησία τελικά και στην οικογένειά μου θα έβαζα αλλά δεν γίνεται.


δεν διοχετευεις τη φαια ουσια σου σε κατι πιο δημιουργικο??
σε μεγαλη πολη μενεις, υπαρχουν απειροτατα πραγματα να κανεις. Απο παραδοσιακους χορους μεχρι κεντημα, πλεξιμο, χειροτεχνιες...

Το γυμναστηριο το ξεκινησες, μια χαρα! συνεχισε το!! και βρες κατι δημιουργικο και χειρωνακτικο να κανεις που να μπορεις να το υποστηριζεις και να σου δινει χαρα και ικανοποιηση...
Να κανεις βολτες οταν θα ανοιξει ο καιρος, να πηγαινεις εκδρομουλες, αν θελεις εκκλησια, τοσες υπαρχουν, πηγαινε στο νεο!

----------


## Nefeli28

.... "what defines us, 
is how well we rise
after fallin"

----------


## δελφίνι

Ναι ωραία τα λέτε εσείς δεν έχετε πλέξει σε καταστάσεις με βλαμμένους (από τον αδελφό μου μέχρι αυτούς της εκκλησίας) και όλα σας κυλάνε ρολόι ρωτάτε και τον άλλον που βρίσκεται σε αδιέξοδο και έχει πελαγώσει όμως .....κλαψ. Πάντως παιδιά μετά από αυτό το φοβερό λούκι που πέρασα κατάλαβα ότι ουσιαστικά δεν είχα κανέναν φίλο. Με αφήσαν ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑ ΟΛΟΙ μόνη μου να περάσω αυτό το χοντρό λούκι χωρίς καμία συμπαράσταση.... :(

Για αυτό και εγώ διαγράφω όλους τους παλαιούς μου φίλους και θα κάνω νέους. DELETE λοιπόν σε όλους!!!!

----------


## Mara.Z

> Ναι ωραία τα λέτε εσείς δεν έχετε πλέξει σε καταστάσεις με βλαμμένους (από τον αδελφό μου μέχρι αυτούς της εκκλησίας) και όλα σας κυλάνε ρολόι ρωτάτε και τον άλλον που βρίσκεται σε αδιέξοδο και έχει πελαγώσει όμως .....κλαψ. Πάντως παιδιά μετά από αυτό το φοβερό λούκι που πέρασα κατάλαβα ότι ουσιαστικά δεν είχα κανέναν φίλο. Με αφήσαν ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑ ΟΛΟΙ μόνη μου να περάσω αυτό το χοντρό λούκι χωρίς καμία συμπαράσταση.... :(
> 
> Για αυτό και εγώ διαγράφω όλους τους παλαιούς μου φίλους και θα κάνω νέους. DELETE λοιπόν σε όλους!!!!


ρε συ Δελφινι τα ιδια Παντελακη μου τα ιδια παντελη μου...
που μας κυλανε ρολοι?? τιποτα δεν κυλαει ρολοι... ολοι το παλευουμε, χωνεψε το αυτο!

----------


## Nefeli28

Αν κυλαγαν ρολοι, δεν θα ημασταν εδω κοπελια να τραβιομαστε και να μυξοκλαιμε.

----------


## Deleted-150217

χαχαχα ρε δελφίνι πλάκα έχεις.Το μόνο που κυλάει πραγματικά ως ρολόι είναι το ρολόι στον τοίχο του σπιτιού μου.Τα υπόλοιπα προσπαθώ εγώ να τα κάνω να κυλίσουν.Προσπαθώ εγώ να γυρίσω τον τροχό..



> ρε συ Δελφινι τα ιδια Παντελακη μου τα ιδια παντελη μου...
> που μας κυλανε ρολοι?? τιποτα δεν κυλαει ρολοι... ολοι το παλευουμε, χωνεψε το αυτο!


Μάρα θες πραγματικά να βοηθήσεις την δελφίνι? Το βλέπεις ότι έτσι δεν γίνεται δουλειά..Αν θες όντως να βοηθήσεις,σήκω από εκεί που είσαι,πήγαινε στην πόλη της και πάρτην με το ζόρι να κάνει όλα αυτά που της πρότεινες!! Ζήσε μαζί της,ταρακούνησε την,παρότρυνε την να κινηθεί.Το να της χαϊδεύεις τα αυτιά εδώ μέσα,δεν καταφέρνεις τίποτε..

----------


## δελφίνι

> Μάρα θες πραγματικά να βοηθήσεις την δελφίνι? Το βλέπεις ότι έτσι δεν γίνεται δουλειά..Αν θες όντως να βοηθήσεις,σήκω από εκεί που είσαι,πήγαινε στην πόλη της και πάρτην με το ζόρι να κάνει όλα αυτά που της πρότεινες!! Ζήσε μαζί της,ταρακούνησε την,παρότρυνε την να κινηθεί.Το να της χαϊδεύεις τα αυτιά εδώ μέσα,δεν καταφέρνεις τίποτε..


Θα το εκτιμούσα πραγματικά πολύ αυτό αλλά ποιος αφήνει τώρα τα δικά του προβλήματα για να έρθει να βοηθήσει τον άλλον.

----------


## δελφίνι

> Αν κυλαγαν ρολοι, δεν θα ημασταν εδω κοπελια να τραβιομαστε και να μυξοκλαιμε.


Ναι αλλά δεν σας ήρθαν κ τόσο άσχημα τα πράγματα όσο σε μένα.

----------


## nick190813

εγω προτεινω να φτιαχτει ειδικη ενοτητα ,ωστε να βοηθησουμε το δελφινι να κανει νεα αρχη ,γτ μονη της δεν την κοβω ;p

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Ναι ωραία τα λέτε εσείς δεν έχετε πλέξει σε καταστάσεις με βλαμμένους (από τον αδελφό μου μέχρι αυτούς της εκκλησίας) και όλα σας κυλάνε ρολόι ρωτάτε και τον άλλον που βρίσκεται σε αδιέξοδο και έχει πελαγώσει όμως .....κλαψ. Πάντως παιδιά μετά από αυτό το φοβερό λούκι που πέρασα κατάλαβα ότι ουσιαστικά δεν είχα κανέναν φίλο. Με αφήσαν ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑ ΟΛΟΙ μόνη μου να περάσω αυτό το χοντρό λούκι χωρίς καμία συμπαράσταση.... :(
> 
> Για αυτό και εγώ διαγράφω όλους τους παλαιούς μου φίλους και θα κάνω νέους. DELETE λοιπόν σε όλους!!!!


Δελφινι ολοι εδω μεσα εχουν ζησει ασχημα πραγματα, οχι μονο εσυ. Και καποιοι εχουν ζησει πολυ χειροτερα απο εσενα κι ολας. Τι νομιζεις μονο εσυ εδω μεσα εχεις τραυματικες εμπειριες; Μονο εσυ εχεις βιωσει την απορριψη; Μονο εσυ εχεις δυσλειτουργικη σχεση με τους γονεις σου; Μονο εσυ δυσκολευεσαι να σταθεις στα ποδια σου στην επαγγελματικη και προσωπικη σου ζωη και να βρεις τη θεση σου στον κοσμο; Μονο εσυ νιωθεις ανεπαρκης με καποιο τροπο; Μονο εσυ νιωθεις μονη; Μονο εσυ εχεις θλιψη; Μονο εσυ απογοητευεσαι επειδη θες κατι ουσιαστικο στη ζωη σου; ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ. Αυτο δελφινι δεν ειναι ενα φορουμ οπου ολα στη ζωη ολων των αλλων μελων κυλουν ρολοι. Τι νομιζεις δηλαδη ολοι οι υπολοιποι εχουν την τελεια ζωη και μπαινουν εδω μονο και μονο για να ασχολουνται με το δικο σου δραμα; Αυτος ειναι ο σκοπος του φορουμ; Ειναι ενα φορουμ γεματο με πληρεις και χαρουμενους ψυχικα ανθρωπους; Ολοι ειναι το ιδιο δυστυχισμενοι με εσενα. 
Ειναι εδω μονο και μονο για να ασχολουνται με το μονο ατομο που εχει προβλημα εδω κατα τη γνωμη σου; Εσενα με το χειροτερο και τραγικοτερο και λυπητεροτερο και μαυροτερο ολων δραμα κατα τη δικη σου γνωμη; Ολοι εχουν προβληματα. 
Απλα δεν χτυπανε ολοι το ποδι τους κατω με νευρα κλαψουριζοντας οπως κανει ενα νηπιο που θελει να τραβηξει τη προσοχη και να του κανουν οι αλλοι το χατηρι. 
ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ κανεις εδω μεσα να σε κανει να ξεχασεις τι εγινε με την παλαιοημερολογητικη εκκλησια και το γκομενο της φιλης σου μπλα μπλα, ΜΟΝΟ ΕΣΥ μπορεις. 
ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ κανεις να σου υποδειξει πως να σκεφτεσαι και να φερεσαι με πιο υγιη τροπο σε συναναστροφη σε αλλους ανθρωπους, ΜΟΝΟ ΕΣΥ μπορεις μεσα απο την δοκιμη και την αποτυχια η επιτυχια, προσπαθοντας και παρατηρωντας τι λειτουργει και τι οχι ενα βημα τη φορα. 
ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ κανεις να σου πει τι να κανεις για να στεριωσεις επαγγελματικα, ουτε κανεις εδω μεσα ουτε η μαμα σου ουτε ο μπαμπας σου ουτε η θεια σου ουτε η γειτονισσα του ξαδερφου του μπατζανακη του ανηψιου της κουνιαδας σου. ΕΣΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ μονο να βρεις τι θα ηθελες να κανεις, τι ξερεις ρεαλιστικα να κανεις, τι θα ηθελες να μαθεις να κανεις, τι θελεις στα αληθεια να προσπαθησεις να κανεις. Επισης ΜΟΝΟ ΕΣΥ μπορεις να καθορισεις το αν θα κρατησεις την εκαστοτε δουλεια εδω. Δε μπορουν να σε βοηθησουν, ουτε ο μπαμπας σου, ουτε τα αγαπημενα σου και πιο συμπαθη μελη στο φορουμ, ουτε κανεις. Απο ΕΣΕΝΑ εξαρταται. 
ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ κανεις να σε κανει να αδυνατισεις ουτε να αποκτησεις αυτοπεποιθηση. Αν μπορουσα θα χτυπουσα τα δαχτυλα μου τωρα και θα σε εκανα αδυνατη και ατρομητη. Ελα μου που δεν μπορει να κανει κανεις τιποτα για αυτο περα απο εσενα; 
ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ κανενα μελος οσο και αν γραφεις εδω μεσα για το πονο σου να σου φερει στο πιατο εναν αντρα να παντρευτειτε και να κανετε παιδακια. ΜΟΝΟ ΕΣΥ μπορεις να κανεις κατι για αυτο. 
Οποτε τι ζητας ακριβως με το θεμα σου; Συμπονια; Την εχεις. Μετα; Να σε παρει καποιος απο το χερι και να σου πραγματοποιησει τις ευχες δια μαγειας; Δε προκειται να γινει αυτο, δε γινεται. Προσωρινη παρηγορια για να νιωσεις λιγο καλυτερα; Θες απλα να αφηνεις τη ζωη να περναει απο μπροστα σου ενω παρηγορεισαι μπροστα σε μια οθονη και ουσιαστικα δεν κανεις τίποτα για να τη ζήσεις; Εισαι ελευθερη να το κανεις. Αλλα να ξερεις αυτο που κανεις μεχρι τωρα δε θα σε βγαλει πουθενα. 
Αμα το συνειδητοποιησεις καλα αυτο που σου λεω θα χεστεις πανω σου και θα στενοχωρηθεις και ια τρομαξεις, αλλα ειναι το πρωτο βημα για να ξεκουνηθεις: Κανεις δε νοιαζεται αρκετα ωστε να σε νταντευει και να σου λεει τι να κανεις στο παραμικρο πραγμα στη ζωη σου. Εισαι ΜΟΝΗ και αυτο ειναι οκ
ΕΣΥ εισαι υπευθυνη για τον εαυτο σου. Ουτε οι γονεις σου μπορουν να κανουν κατι, οσο και αν σου λενε βλακειες "για το καλο σου". Η φυλακη σου ειναι στο μυαλο σου και στην αναγκη σου να εισαι εξαρτημενη και να σου λενε οι αλλοι τι να κανεις. Πεθαινεις για τετοια προσοχη, να σου λενε οι αλλοι τι να κανεις και αμα το κανεις και να σου λενε μπραβο. Αλλα αυτο παυει να λεοτουργει απο τη στιγμη που θα γινουμε δεκα χρονων. Τελος. Εισαι 40 χρονων γυναικα και γραφεις ΚΛΑΨ! Αν ειναι δυνατον. Κλαψ; Τι θες να πετυχεις με αυτο; Να μας δειξεις ποσο δυστυχισμενη εισαι και να σε λυπηθουμε και να νιωσεις στιγμιαια καλυτερα; Σε λυπομαστε...αντε θα νιωσεις στιγμιαια καλυτερα. Αλλα χανεις ετσι καθε ευκαιρια να βοηθησεις τον εαυτο σου. Αυτο το κλαψ που βαζεις συνεχεια τελευταια με βγαζει απο τα ρουχα μου. Συνελθε. 
Και οχι δεν εισαι ο μοναδικος ανθρωπος στο κοσμο που ειναι μονος στα προβληματα του. Και θα στο αποδειξω. Μη μου απαντας αλλα σκεψου...νοιαζεσαι για τα δικα μου; Νοιαζεσαι για τα προβληματα των αλλων μελων που τους εφεραν εδω; Νομιζεις οτι ολα μας πανε ρολοι. Και αντε θα μου πεις νοιαζεσαι...μπορεις να κανεις κατι για να τα λυσουμε; Αμα σου γραψω τα προβληματα μου θα μου τα λυσεις; Θα βελτιωθει η ζωη μου...; Σκεψου το ειλικρινα...οι πιθανοτητες ειναι πως περα απο δυο ευστοχες ενθαρρυντικες παρηγορες κουβεντες δε μπορεις να κανεις τιποτα αλλο ετσι; Απο εκει και περα θα πρεπει να ΚΑΝΩ πραγματα για να λυσω τα θεματα μου μονη μου. Ε το ιδιο ισχυει και για εσενα...εμεις θα σου πουμε ολα οσα θέλεις να ακουσεις...μετα; Θα βελτιωθεί η ζωη σου ως δια μαγειας; Οχι. Μονο εσυ μπορεις να κανεις κατι. Και για ονομα του θεου οχι σνιφ κλαψ λυγμ. Σηκωσε το κωλο σου και κουνησου. Πανε οπου θες κανε οτι θες. Αιντε.

----------


## δελφίνι

Σωστά τα λες Ναταλία!!!!

----------


## Nefeli28

Ναταλια ευγε!

----------


## Nefeli28

Μαλλον το δελφινι τους δουλευει ολους τοσα χρονια, στη ζωη, στην εκκλησια, στις δουλειες, στα φορουμ, παντου.
Κι εμεις απανταμε για να χανουμε το χρονο μας.

----------


## δελφίνι

> Μαλλον το δελφινι τους δουλευει ολους τοσα χρονια, στη ζωη, στην εκκλησια, στις δουλειες, στα φορουμ, παντου.
> Κι εμεις απανταμε για να χανουμε το χρονο μας.


Λες να είμαι τόσο έξυπνη γιατί το λες αυτό όμως?

----------


## Nefeli28

Γιατι αν τα βλεπεις σωστα αυτα που λεει η Ναταλια θα κανεις κατι. Εχω την αισθηση οτι σε δεκα χρονια παλι τα ιδια θα γραφεις.
Οποτε σε δουλεια να βρισκεσαι=μας δουλευεις

----------


## δελφίνι

μπα δεν σας δουλεύω δεν με κόβει

----------


## elis

Ρε δελφίνι φαίνεται ότι έχεις μυαλό εγώ το καταλαβαίνω

----------


## δελφίνι

> Ρε δελφίνι φαίνεται ότι έχεις μυαλό εγώ το καταλαβαίνω


Σε ευχαριστώ γλύκα μου.

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Γιατι αν τα βλεπεις σωστα αυτα που λεει η Ναταλια θα κανεις κατι. Εχω την αισθηση οτι σε δεκα χρονια παλι τα ιδια θα γραφεις.
> Οποτε σε δουλεια να βρισκεσαι=μας δουλευεις


Mην συγχέεις το τι βλέπει,με το κατά πόσο είναι ικανή να κάνει αυτό που καταλαβαίνει ότι πρέπει να κάνει για να βγει απο το αδιέξοδο.Και ένας άνθρωπος με iq 200 μπορεί να αυτοπαγιδευτεί σε μια κατάσταση και να φάει την ζωή του με τέτοιου είδους κολλήματα..

----------


## δελφίνι

> Mην συγχέεις το τι βλέπει,με το κατά πόσο είναι ικανή να κάνει αυτό που καταλαβαίνει ότι πρέπει να κάνει για να βγει απο το αδιέξοδο.Και ένας άνθρωπος με iq 200 μπορεί να αυτοπαγιδευτεί σε μια κατάσταση και να φάει την ζωή του με τέτοιου είδους κολλήματα..


Αλήθεια ε? Γιατί αισθάνομαι εντελώς βλήμα ....

----------


## Deleted-150217

Ναι αλήθεια.Το πιστεύω πραγματικά ότι δεν είσαι χαζή.Αυτά που κάνεις-περνάς δεν είναι με τίποτε θέμα χαζομάρας..

----------


## δελφίνι

> Ναι αλήθεια.Το πιστεύω πραγματικά ότι δεν είσαι χαζή.Αυτά που κάνεις-περνάς δεν είναι με τίποτε θέμα χαζομάρας..


1000 ευχαριστώ!!!!

----------


## Mara.Z

Δελφινι αυτες τις μερες πας γυμναστηριο ή λογω χιονια μενεις σπιτι??

----------


## Mara.Z

Εγω πιστευω οτι το Δελφινι ηταν ενα ευαισθητο και ομορφο κοριτσακι στα 20 της αλλα βρεθηκε σε λαθος περιβαλλον, ελεγε σε ολα και ολους ναι, ενω μεσα της εβρρρραζε, καταπιεζοταν παρα πολυ, και με αφορμη τη φιλη τη βλαμμενη και την ξεπετα με το γκομενο της, αυτοκατακριθηκε, αυτοενοχοποιηθηκε, νομιζε οτι το ξερει ολος ο κοσμος, οτι την κοροιδευουν, τη διαπομπευουν , πηγαινε στην εκκλησια και νομιζε οτι ολοι μιλανε για αυτην και για την ξεπετα της, οτι ειναι η αμαρτωλη κλπ. Πιστεψε οτι ολοι θελουν το κακο της και κλειστηκε στο καβουκι της...
Δελφινι ακουγες και φωνες να σου λενε οτι εισαι αμαρτωλη, κακια και αχρηστη?

----------


## elis

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι έκανε τους άντρες ότι ήθελε μέχρι που την πήραν χαμπάρι και έγινε η ζωή της χάλια

----------


## δελφίνι

> Εγώ πιστεύω ότι έκανε τους άντρες ότι ήθελε μέχρι που την πήραν χαμπάρι και έγινε η ζωή της χάλια


Σωστό αυτό είναι έλις

----------


## δελφίνι

> Δελφινι αυτες τις μερες πας γυμναστηριο ή λογω χιονια μενεις σπιτι??



Όχι δεν πάω Μάρα μου.

----------


## δελφίνι

> Εγω πιστευω οτι το Δελφινι ηταν ενα ευαισθητο και ομορφο κοριτσακι στα 20 της αλλα βρεθηκε σε λαθος περιβαλλον, ελεγε σε ολα και ολους ναι, ενω μεσα της εβρρρραζε, καταπιεζοταν παρα πολυ, και με αφορμη τη φιλη τη βλαμμενη και την ξεπετα με το γκομενο της, αυτοκατακριθηκε, αυτοενοχοποιηθηκε, νομιζε οτι το ξερει ολος ο κοσμος, οτι την κοροιδευουν, τη διαπομπευουν , πηγαινε στην εκκλησια και νομιζε οτι ολοι μιλανε για αυτην και για την ξεπετα της, οτι ειναι η αμαρτωλη κλπ. Πιστεψε οτι ολοι θελουν το κακο της και κλειστηκε στο καβουκι της...
> Δελφινι ακουγες και φωνες να σου λενε οτι εισαι αμαρτωλη, κακια και αχρηστη?


Όχι γλυκιά μου! Μακάρι να τα καταφέρω να βγω από αυτό το λούκι και στο σπίτι με το αδελφό μου χάλια η κατάσταση.

----------


## elis

Ξέρω ρε δελφίνι ότι είναι σωστό το κατάλαβα

----------


## elis

Εγώ δεν κατάλαβα γιατί θεσ άντρα αφού είναι άχρηστοι θα σ δημιουργήσει ένα κάρο προβλήματα μακροπρόθεσμα σε αυτές τις ηλικίες μόνο οι προβληματικοι μείναμε

----------


## elis

Θα έχεις κ πεθερά σκέψου λίγο δεν θα είναι καλά άκου τον παλιό

----------


## δελφίνι

φοβάμαι μην καταστραφώ βρε παιδιά τα πράγματα στην ζωή μου δεν πάνε καλά εδώ και 17 χρόνια

Θυμάμαι και αναπολώ τα χρόνια που ήμουνα μια καλλονή: ήμουνα τραβηχτική ανθρώπινη όχι σαν της πλαστικές κούκλες που κυκλοφορούνε... άραγε θα ξαναγίνω έτσι???

----------


## δελφίνι

Επίσης η μάνα μου λέει ότι δεν θα παντρευτώ πλέον γιατί δεν είμαι περιποιημένη

----------


## Mara.Z

> Επίσης η μάνα μου λέει ότι δεν θα παντρευτώ πλέον γιατί δεν είμαι περιποιημένη


Δελφινι, αν συνεχισεις το γυμναστηριο, θα χτισεις κορμι τουμπανο, θα αδυνατισεις, θα κανεις κοψιματα και γωνιες στο προσωπο. Δηλαδη θα γινεις κουκλαρα!!
Και δεν θα χρειαζεσαι ουτε ακριβα ρουχα ουτε επιτηδευμενο μακιγιαζ για να εισαι ομορφη. Θα εισαι ΘΕΑ ακομη και με ρουχα της λαικης και αμακιγιαριστη γιατι το γυμνασμενο κορμι ειναι εντυπωσιακο και το προσωπο λαμπει !!!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Επίσης η μάνα μου λέει ότι δεν θα παντρευτώ πλέον γιατί δεν είμαι περιποιημένη


Ε περιποιήσου και εσύ λιγάκι τον εαυτό σου!
Και σταμάτα επιτέλους να την ακούς!

----------


## δελφίνι

> Δελφινι, αν συνεχισεις το γυμναστηριο, θα χτισεις κορμι τουμπανο, θα αδυνατισεις, θα κανεις κοψιματα και γωνιες στο προσωπο. Δηλαδη θα γινεις κουκλαρα!!
> Και δεν θα χρειαζεσαι ουτε ακριβα ρουχα ουτε επιτηδευμενο μακιγιαζ για να εισαι ομορφη. Θα εισαι ΘΕΑ ακομη και με ρουχα της λαικης και αμακιγιαριστη γιατι το γυμνασμενο κορμι ειναι εντυπωσιακο και το προσωπο λαμπει !!!


Ναι το είχα κάνει και παλιά αυτό αλλά τώρα που τσαγανό να κάνω τόσα πράγματα μετά από όλα αυτά που πέρασα δεν ήμουνα εγώ για να περάσω τόσα ....


Μάρα σου έστειλα πμ για μία που με κυνήγησε πολύ στο παλιό το έλαβες πώς φάνηκε αυτή η ΞΠ? Ποιο όμορφη από μένα? Με ανταγωνιζότανε πολύ με αθέμιτο τρόπο η σκύλα. Αυτή δεν έδωσε δικαιώματα με γκομενοδουλειές έκανε άλλες χαζομάρες όπως να περάσει την εκκλησία για πασαρέλα και να επιδεικνύεται σαν μανεκέν κα.

----------


## δελφίνι

> Ε περιποιήσου και εσύ λιγάκι τον εαυτό σου!
> Και σταμάτα επιτέλους να την ακούς!


Βρε ας την μανούλα να λέει δεν με πειράζει καθόλου ....... κόλλησε η βελόνα και εσένα με την μαμά μου

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Βρε ας την μανούλα να λέει δεν με πειράζει καθόλου ....... κόλλησε η βελόνα και εσένα με την μαμά μου


Δεν σε πειράζει καθόλου?
Αφού όλο για αυτήν γράφεις και φαίνεται ότι σε επηρεάζει αρνητικά.

----------


## δελφίνι

> Δεν σε πειράζει καθόλου?
> Αφού όλο για αυτήν γράφεις και φαίνεται ότι σε επηρεάζει αρνητικά.


Μανούλα μου είναι όμως και την αγαπάω ε?

----------


## Mara.Z

> Ναι το είχα κάνει και παλιά αυτό αλλά τώρα που τσαγανό να κάνω τόσα πράγματα μετά από όλα αυτά που πέρασα δεν ήμουνα εγώ για να περάσω τόσα ....
> 
> 
> Μάρα σου έστειλα πμ για μία που με κυνήγησε πολύ στο παλιό το έλαβες πώς φάνηκε αυτή η ΞΠ? Ποιο όμορφη από μένα? Με ανταγωνιζότανε πολύ με αθέμιτο τρόπο η σκύλα. Αυτή δεν έδωσε δικαιώματα με γκομενοδουλειές έκανε άλλες χαζομάρες όπως να περάσει την εκκλησία για πασαρέλα και να επιδεικνύεται σαν μανεκέν κα.


βρε Δελφινι τι εκκλησια ηταν αυτη? ουτε σεναριο Φωσκολου δηλαδη...
χαλια ειναι ολες οσες μου εστειλες, χαλια ομως... και κακες!!!
οχι, δελφινι δεν ηταν καμια απο αυτες τις 2 πιο ομορφη απο σενα...
ΑΛΛΑ την ομορφια μας πρεπει να την προστατευουμε, να μην αφηνομαστε και χαλαμε...
Νεος ανθρωπος εισαι... ελεος, η ζωη δεν ειναι μονο στα 20. Εχεις σοφια, εμπειρια, ωριμοτητα τωρα που δεν ειχες στα 20. Γνωσεις εχεις, μυαλο που κοβει στροφες εχεις, αμα ξεκολλησει και η βελονα απο το 20 χρονια πριν-γκομενος-παλαιο, θα ζησεις μια καλη ζωη...
Ξερεις τα ορια σου, εκτιμησε οσα θετικα εχεις που δεν ειναι και λιγα, και ΖΗΣΕΕΕ!

στο ιεκ τι ειδικοτητα τελειωσες? δεν κανεις ενα νεο ιεκ με καμια αισθητικη πχ?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Μανούλα μου είναι όμως και την αγαπάω ε?


Αγάπα την,αλλά μην την αφήνεις να αποφασίζει για εσένα και να σε μειώνει!!!

----------


## δελφίνι

> Αγάπα την,αλλά μην την αφήνεις να αποφασίζει για εσένα και να σε μειώνει!!!


Όλες η μαμάδες τα ίδια κάνουνε

----------


## δελφίνι

> Ναι το είχα κάνει και παλιά αυτό αλλά τώρα που τσαγανό να κάνω τόσα πράγματα μετά από όλα αυτά που πέρασα δεν ήμουνα εγώ για να περάσω τόσα ....
> 
> 
> Μάρα σου έστειλα πμ για μία που με κυνήγησε πολύ στο παλιό το έλαβες πώς φάνηκε αυτή η ΞΠ? Ποιο όμορφη από μένα? Με ανταγωνιζότανε πολύ με αθέμιτο τρόπο η σκύλα. Αυτή δεν έδωσε δικαιώματα με γκομενοδουλειές έκανε άλλες χαζομάρες όπως να περάσει την εκκλησία για πασαρέλα και να επιδεικνύεται σαν μανεκέν κα.


ε μαρα τι λες?

----------


## δελφίνι

Να την κάνω μήνυση αυτή την Μαρία να φύγει από την εκκλησία????

----------


## δελφίνι

Καταστράφηκα που έκλεψα τον γκόμενο της φίλης μου ???? Γιατί εδώ και 17 χρόνια δεν κάνω τίποτα καλό για τον εαυτό μου και δεν προσπαθώ για το καλό μου ούτε περιποιούμαι που ποτέ δεν ήμουνα απεριποίητη εγώ και ούτε ψάχνω για δουλειά και τα λοιπά και ενώ όλες σε όλες τις γειτονιές μου είναι μια χαρά και στην εκκλησία είναι μια χαρά εγώ δεν κάνω τίποτα, κλαψ.

Εκεί που λέγανε όλοι ότι θα καλοπαντρευόμουνα ήρθε αυτό το γουρούνι και με κόλλησε και άλλαξε όλη μου την ζωή όλο το ρου της ιστορίας μου. Μετά έγινε αυτό με τους παλαιοημερολογίτες που με κυνηγήσανε, τα κοροϊδέματα. Κλείστηκα εγώ στο σπίτι και δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα. Θα καταντήσω σαν την θεία μου την τρελή που κλείστηκε σε 4 τοίχους και πέθανε εκεί. Εγώ θα έπρεπε να ήμουνα προσεχτική με την ζωή μου γιατί είχα και τρελό αδελφό που μου επιβάρυνε την όλη κατάσταση. Χάλια τα έκανα στην ζωή μου κρίμα.... ΑΥΤΟΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΑΦΗΚΑ

Θα πάω σε έναν ψυχίατρο να του τα πω όλα να δούμε τι θα μου πει κλαψ σνιφ!!!

Η φίλη μου με τους 3 γκόμενους μια χαρά είναι στην ζωή της παντρεύτηκε άλλον και έχει και 2 παιδιά μαζί του και είναι τρισευτυχισμένη, ενώ εγώ μες την δυστυχία δεν έχω κάνει τίποτα και είμαι εντελώς απογοητευμένη. Περίμενα να έπαιρνα ένα καλό παιδί έξυπνο όμορφο καθότι ήμουνα εμφανίσιμη κιόλας και αντί αυτού κάθομαι και μαραζώνω τόσα χρόνια μες στο σπίτι δίχως παρέες και δίχως τίποτα. Εντωμεταξύ χάλασε και η συμπεριφορά μου έχω γίνει πολύ νευρική και οξύθυμη και μες στο άγχος γιατί με στρεσάρανε οι χαζοπαλαιοημερολογίτες άντε γρήγορα γρήγορα να παντρευτείς να κάνεις κάτι στην ζωή σου σαν να ήμουνα κανένα ζώο.

Και τώρα έχω γίνει βαριά, δεν μπορώ να κάνω με την ίδια χάρη που έκανα τότε γυμναστική που πετούσα στην κυριολεξία για να διορθώσω το σώμα μου από τόσα χρόνια καθισιό. Θα αυτοκτονούσα αλλά σκέφτομαι τους γονείς μου που θα στενοχωρηθούνε και έχω και μία ελπίδα ότι μπορεί τα πράγματα να πάνε καλύτερα στο μέλλον. Τεμπελιάζω να κάνω οτιδήποτε και το αναβάλλω γιατί μωρέ τι έχω πάθει? Ποιος θα με κρατήσει σε δουλειά έτσι?? Εντωμεταξύ είχα χάσει τόσα κιλά και είχα φτάσει 73 και ξαναπήγα στα 82. Έβαλα 9 κιλά σε 2 μήνες. Όλο αυτό κάνω χάνω μερικά και μετά τα ξαναβάζω. Πότε θα φτάσω έτσι στον στόχο μου που είναι τα 55 κιλά? Δεν θα τα καταφέρω με τον χαρακτήρα που έχω!!! κλαψ σνιφ!!! 

Έχω μια φίλη που κάθεται και αυτή όλη μέρα στο σπίτι , είναι από το χωριό. Επικαλείται τάχα ότι κοιτούσε τους άρρωστους γονείς της αλλά οι γονείς της πεθάνανε και αυτή συνεχίζει να κάθεται μέσα στο σπίτι. Δεν λέει ότι είναι αδύναμη να κάνει τίποτα άλλο και μας κοροϊδεύει όλους. Πράγματι την λυπάμαι είναι σχεδόν στην ίδια κατάσταση με μένα. Λες να μας κάνουνε μάγια από εκεί από το χωριό? Το σκέφτηκα και αυτό. Δεν μπορεί τόσα άτομα από το χωριό να είναι τρελά.

----------


## Nefeli28

Νομιζω πως θα σου συνέβαιναν ολα αυτα και χωρις να ειχες "κλεψει" το γκομενο της φιλης σου και χωρις να σε κυνηγουσαν οι παλιοημερολογιτες.
Κάποια γεγονοτα σαφως και μας επηρεαζουν στη ζωη μας, αλλα τη μεγαλυτερη επιρροή για κατι καλο που πετυχαινουμε η για την κατω βόλτα που μας παιρνει, την ασκουμε εμεις στον εαυτο μας και ΟΧΙ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ.
Οποτε ειναι καλο να δεις και πριν απο αυτη την "ατυχη" ιστορια, τι συνέβαινε μεσα σου.Ολα καλα δεν ηταν. Το να ησουν εμφανισιμη και να ειχες τις προοπτικες για κατι καλο, δεν λεει τιποτα. Εσυ καθοριζεις την πορεια. Ετυχαν στο δρομο σου δυο στραβες οκ. Δεν ειναι αυτες υπεύθυνες για τη στασιμοτητα και την ανικανοτητα να προχωρησεις.
Εσυ εισαι κινητηρια δυναμη.

----------


## δελφίνι

Ναι Νεφέλη μου, αλλά τι να κάνω να την αλλάξω δεν ξέρω, μπορεί να είμαι και ανίκανη να το κάνω αυτό , να πάρω την ανοδική πορεία δηλαδή. Και πριν γίνει αυτό με τον γκόμενο της φίλης μου είχα κάποια ψυχολογικά προβλήματα τα οποίο προερχόντουσαν από το σπίτι με την κατάσταση που προκαλούσε ο αδελφός μου αλλά πάλι είχα ελπίδα.

Έχω δηλαδή την ίδια τύχη που είχε η θεία μου που κατέληξε τρελή σε 4 τοίχους και τελικά πέθανε στα 65 της? Μπορεί να είναι και κληρονομικά όλα αυτά.

----------


## Nefeli28

Αν σταθεις σε αυτο, δεν θα πας παρακατω.
Κι εμενα ολοι στην οικογένεια ειναι με ιδψ, αλλα δεν το βαζω κατω. Γιατι με αυτα που εχω αν το βαλω κατω, δεν θα ξαναβγω απο το σπιτι και δεν θα την παλεψω παρα μονο σε ιδρυμα μαστουρωμενη.

----------


## δελφίνι

Τι εννοείς σε ποιο να σταθώ?

Εμένα όλοι στο σπίτι μου είναι τρελοί για τον αδελφό μου έχω γράψει παραπάνω διάβασε το αν θέλεις

----------


## Nefeli28

Ναι τα εχω διαβασει.
Αυτο σου λεω, κι εμενα ολοι με προβλημα είναι.
Χρειάζεται να αλλαξεις κατι, να κανεις κατι, ξεκίνα απο κατι αλλιως δεν θα γινει ποτέ τιποτα.

----------


## δελφίνι

> βρε Δελφινι τι εκκλησια ηταν αυτη? ουτε σεναριο Φωσκολου δηλαδη...
> χαλια ειναι ολες οσες μου εστειλες, χαλια ομως... και κακες!!!
> οχι, δελφινι δεν ηταν καμια απο αυτες τις 2 πιο ομορφη απο σενα...
> 
> 
> στο ιεκ τι ειδικοτητα τελειωσες? δεν κανεις ενα νεο ιεκ με καμια αισθητικη πχ?


Στο ιεκ τελείωσα γραμματέας διεύθυνσης.
Ναι για μένα ήτανε πολύ κακιά η εκκλησία αυτή αλλά δεν ξέρω αν ήτανε και για σένα έτσι όπως με διαβάζεις μέσα από αυτά που σου λέω? Πολύ κουραστική κατάσταση δεν αντέχω άλλο εκεί μέσα δεν την παλεύω πια.
Δεν ξέρω αν είμαι έξυπνη γιατί αν ήμουνα θα είχα κάνει κάτι στην ζωή μου εδώ και 17-18 χρόνια

----------


## δελφίνι

> Ναι τα εχω διαβασει.
> Αυτο σου λεω, κι εμενα ολοι με προβλημα είναι.
> Χρειάζεται να αλλαξεις κατι, να κανεις κατι, ξεκίνα απο κατι αλλιως δεν θα γινει ποτέ τιποτα.


Δύσκολη κατάσταση κ αυτή του αδερφού μου ιδίως αν έχω κ εγώ πρόβλημα. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι με πήρε η κατηφόρα και δεν θα στρώσω ποτέ!!!

----------


## Deleted240217a

Δελφινι σε γιατρο πας; Ξοδευεις τη ζωη σου αδικα ομως.

----------


## δελφίνι

> Δελφινι σε γιατρο πας; Ξοδευεις τη ζωη σου αδικα ομως.


Πάω συνέχεια και θα ξαναπάω.

----------


## Nefeli28

Εννοεις οτι εχεις παεικάποιες φορες ή κανεις κατι συστηματικο;

----------


## δελφίνι

> Εννοεις οτι εχεις παεικάποιες φορες ή κανεις κατι συστηματικο;



Είχα κάνει και κάτι συστηματικό για 3 χρόνια και τώρα θα ξαναπάω. 

Βασικά δεν μου αρέσουν καθόλου οι άνθρωποι που κλαίγονται από το πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ και δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου ο εαυτός μου τώρα. Στο γυμνάσιο έβγαζα 17 και στο γενικό λύκειο 16 άσχετο αυτό αλλά να τα λέμε και αυτά. Ήμουνα ένα τόσο χαρούμενο και ευτυχισμένο παιδί μέχρι τα 25 μου που έγινε αυτό με τον γκόμενο αυτηνής!!! Κλάψ 
σνιφ!!!

Αλλά αυτό που έλεγε ότι ωραίο μπαμπά έχεις σκέφτηκες ποτέ να κάνεις με τον μπαμπά σου με ξεπερνάει..... το ΤΣΟΥΛΙ

----------


## Mara.Z

> Και τώρα έχω γίνει βαριά, δεν μπορώ να κάνω με την ίδια χάρη που έκανα τότε γυμναστική που πετούσα στην κυριολεξία για να διορθώσω το σώμα μου από τόσα χρόνια καθισιό. Θα αυτοκτονούσα αλλά σκέφτομαι τους γονείς μου που θα στενοχωρηθούνε και έχω και μία ελπίδα ότι μπορεί τα πράγματα να πάνε καλύτερα στο μέλλον. Τεμπελιάζω να κάνω οτιδήποτε και το αναβάλλω γιατί μωρέ τι έχω πάθει? Ποιος θα με κρατήσει σε δουλειά έτσι?? Εντωμεταξύ είχα χάσει τόσα κιλά και είχα φτάσει 73 και ξαναπήγα στα 82. Έβαλα 9 κιλά σε 2 μήνες. Όλο αυτό κάνω χάνω μερικά και μετά τα ξαναβάζω. Πότε θα φτάσω έτσι στον στόχο μου που είναι τα 55 κιλά? Δεν θα τα καταφέρω με τον χαρακτήρα που έχω!!! κλαψ σνιφ!!!



δελφινι θα με ζουρλανεις... εισαι τωρα 82 κιλα?? με γυμναστηριο???

----------


## δελφίνι

> δελφινι θα με ζουρλανεις... εισαι τωρα 82 κιλα?? με γυμναστηριο???


\

Δυστυχώς πάλι είμαι τόσα....:(


Δεν έκανα γυμναστική για έναν μήνα περίπου λόγο του χιονιά.

Συγνώμη βρε παιδιά που σας απογοητεύω....

----------


## Mara.Z

> \
> 
> Δυστυχώς πάλι είμαι τόσα....:(
> 
> 
> Δεν έκανα γυμναστική για έναν μήνα περίπου λόγο του χιονιά.
> 
> Συγνώμη βρε παιδιά που σας απογοητεύω....


δεν μας απογοητευεις....ΑΛΛΑ *τι στο καλο ετρωγες?* 9 κιλα σε ενα μηνα? θα παθεις τιποτα....

----------


## Mara.Z

Ο χιονιας θελει λιπακι, δεν το συζητω... αλλα 9 κιλα ειναι far toooooo much...
ποσα καρβελια ψωμι ετρωγες? ζυμαρικα??

----------


## δελφίνι

Έφαγα πολλά πατατάκια και γαριδάκια μου άνοιξε η όρεξη για κάποιον λόγο. Φτου και από την αρχή τώρα άντε να δούμε θα τα καταφέρω ποτέ να φτάσω τον στόχο μου???

----------


## Deleted240217a

Α ρε δελφινι πως σε καταλαβαινω κι εγω το ιδιο προβλημα εχω τρωω και μετα ψαχνω να δω πληροφοριες για το πως να χασω κιλα και το επαναλαμβανω συνεχεια αυτο εμμονη μου εχει γινει αλλα κιλα δεν λεω να χασω!! :( :( :(

----------


## δελφίνι

Σήμερα με πλάκωσε στο ξύλο πάλι ο αδελφός μου και μου δημιούργησε καρούμπαλο στο μέτωπο το μαλακισμένο και αυτό. Εγώ δεν ήθελα αδέλφια ήθελα να είμαι μοναχοπαίδι με βαρούσε κλωτσιές και μπουνιές σε όλο το σώμα και στο πρόσωπο και κόντεψε να με σκοτώσει. Δεν πήγα σήμερα στο γυμναστήριο γιατί ήμουνα πρησμένη στο μέτωπο.

Να σας ρωτήσω παιδιά εγώ που έκλεψα τον γκόμενο της φίλης μου είμαι σαν την Τζούλια Αλεξανδράτου και την Στέλλα Μπεζεντάκου της ίδιας ανοησίας με αυτής της ίδιας κλάσης???/

----------


## Mara.Z

> Σήμερα με πλάκωσε στο ξύλο πάλι ο αδελφός μου και μου δημιούργησε καρούμπαλο στο μέτωπο το μαλακισμένο και αυτό.


οι γονεις σου που ηταν??

----------


## Mara.Z

> Να σας ρωτήσω παιδιά εγώ που έκλεψα τον γκόμενο της φίλης μου είμαι σαν την Τζούλια Αλεξανδράτου και την Στέλλα Μπεζεντάκου της ίδιας ανοησίας με αυτής της ίδιας κλάσης???/


Δελφινι, ξερεις τι σημαινει κλεβω??

αν εσυ μου προσφερεις κατι, και εγω το παρω, με θεωρεις κλεφτρα??

αφου ο τυπος προσφερθηκε για ξεπετα, σου την επεσε κοινως, τι σκας??
Κλεφτρα θα ησουν αν τον υπνωτιζες, αν του εριχνες ναρκωτικο στο ποτο του και τον εριχνες στο κρεβατι, αν ηταν παντρεμενος με παιδια και μια πιστη συζυγο να τον περιμενει κλπ...Ησουν ολα αυτα? οχι! 
Στην εκκλησια για αλλο λογο σε κοροιδευαν...οχι για την ξεπετα με τον τυπο. Μη σου πω οτι σε ζηλεψαν κιολας που ειχες το θαρρος να πας μαζι του...Εσυ ομως τα ταυτισες, και εχεις κολλησει...

----------


## elis

Δελφίνι θα σου πω αλήθεια είσαι ένα πανέξυπνο κορίτσι που δουλευεισ τους άντρες σε κάποιους θα αρέσει αυτό σε κάποιους δεν αρέσει εμένα μ αρέσει γιατί όλες οι φίλες μου είναι έτσι άλλοι το βλέπουν ως πουτανια αλλά ανάλογα με τις εμπειρίες είδα και τι μπέσα έχουν οι άντρες άσε μία χαρά είσαι

----------


## δελφίνι

> οι γονεις σου που ηταν??


Βλέπανε έγινε στα ξαφνικά και αυτοί δεν το περιμέναν.

----------


## δελφίνι

> Δελφίνι θα σου πω αλήθεια είσαι ένα πανέξυπνο κορίτσι που δουλευεισ τους άντρες σε κάποιους θα αρέσει αυτό σε κάποιους δεν αρέσει εμένα μ αρέσει γιατί όλες οι φίλες μου είναι έτσι άλλοι το βλέπουν ως πουτανια αλλά ανάλογα με τις εμπειρίες είδα και τι μπέσα έχουν οι άντρες άσε μία χαρά είσαι


Εσύ γλυκό μου άντρας είσαι ή γυναίκα??? Τους δουλεύω τους άντρες γιατί με δουλέψανε και αυτοί. Τα είχα 4 χρόνια με έναν μαλάκα και στο τέλος πήγαινε και με άλλες ενώ εγώ είχα μάτια μόνο για κείνον και στο τέλος με εγκατέλειψε κιόλας και ήτανε και ο πρώτος μου. Τέτοια γκαντεμιά....

----------


## Mara.Z

> Βλέπανε έγινε στα ξαφνικά και αυτοί δεν το περιμέναν.


απλα κοιταζαν? δεν τον σταματησαν??

----------


## δελφίνι

> απλα κοιταζαν? δεν τον σταματησαν??


Δεν προλάβανε άρχισε ο τρελός το μπουνίδι και δεν σταματούσε με τίποτα και βαρούσε όπου νάναι για να με σκοτώσει το έχει ξανακάνει πολλές φορές.

----------


## δελφίνι

> Δελφινι, ξερεις τι σημαινει κλεβω??
> 
> αν εσυ μου προσφερεις κατι, και εγω το παρω, με θεωρεις κλεφτρα??
> 
> αφου ο τυπος προσφερθηκε για ξεπετα, σου την επεσε κοινως, τι σκας??
> Κλεφτρα θα ησουν αν τον υπνωτιζες, αν του εριχνες ναρκωτικο στο ποτο του και τον εριχνες στο κρεβατι, αν ηταν παντρεμενος με παιδια και μια πιστη συζυγο να τον περιμενει κλπ...Ησουν ολα αυτα? οχι! 
> Στην εκκλησια για αλλο λογο σε κοροιδευαν...οχι για την ξεπετα με τον τυπο. Μη σου πω οτι σε ζηλεψαν κιολας που ειχες το θαρρος να πας μαζι του...Εσυ ομως τα ταυτισες, και εχεις κολλησει...


Ναι το ξέρω εκεί μέσα υπάρχει και περίπτωση να με ζηλεύανε γιατί από ότι λέει και ο πνευματικός μου ήμουνα η καλύτερη η πιο όμορφη. Αλλά για πες μου είμαι της ίδιας ανοησίας με αυτήν την φίλη μου και την Στέλα Μπεζεντάκου και την Τζούλια Αλεξανδράτου????

----------


## elis

Άντρας είμαι ρε δελφίνι αλλά έχω φάει κάτι κέρατα δε φαντάζεσαι

----------


## δελφίνι

> Άντρας είμαι ρε δελφίνι αλλά έχω φάει κάτι κέρατα δε φαντάζεσαι


Ω μωρό μου γιατί ?εσύ είσαι καλό παιδί δεν έβρισκες σωστές κοπέλες μάλλον.

----------


## elis

Ε αφού καταλαβεσ ότι είμαι καλό παιδί βρήκες και την απάντηση

----------


## δελφίνι

Μάρα που είσαι απάντησε please!!!!!!!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Καταστράφηκα που έκλεψα τον γκόμενο της φίλης μου ???? Γιατί εδώ και *17 χρόνια* δεν κάνω τίποτα καλό για τον εαυτό μου και δεν προσπαθώ για το καλό μου ούτε περιποιούμαι που ποτέ δεν ήμουνα απεριποίητη εγώ και ούτε ψάχνω για δουλειά και τα λοιπά και ενώ όλες σε όλες τις γειτονιές μου είναι μια χαρά και στην εκκλησία είναι μια χαρά εγώ δεν κάνω τίποτα, κλαψ.
> 
> Εκεί που λέγανε όλοι ότι θα καλοπαντρευόμουνα ήρθε αυτό το γουρούνι και με κόλλησε και άλλαξε όλη μου την ζωή όλο το ρου της ιστορίας μου. Μετά έγινε αυτό με τους παλαιοημερολογίτες που με κυνηγήσανε, τα κοροϊδέματα. Κλείστηκα εγώ στο σπίτι και δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα. Θα καταντήσω σαν την θεία μου την τρελή που κλείστηκε σε 4 τοίχους και πέθανε εκεί. Εγώ θα έπρεπε να ήμουνα προσεχτική με την ζωή μου γιατί είχα και τρελό αδελφό που μου επιβάρυνε την όλη κατάσταση. Χάλια τα έκανα στην ζωή μου κρίμα.... ΑΥΤΟΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΑΦΗΚΑ
> 
> Θα πάω σε έναν ψυχίατρο να του τα πω όλα να δούμε τι θα μου πει κλαψ σνιφ!!!
> 
> Η φίλη μου με τους 3 γκόμενους μια χαρά είναι στην ζωή της παντρεύτηκε άλλον και έχει και 2 παιδιά μαζί του και είναι τρισευτυχισμένη, ενώ εγώ μες την δυστυχία δεν έχω κάνει τίποτα και είμαι εντελώς απογοητευμένη. Περίμενα να έπαιρνα ένα καλό παιδί έξυπνο όμορφο καθότι ήμουνα εμφανίσιμη κιόλας και αντί αυτού κάθομαι και μαραζώνω τόσα χρόνια μες στο σπίτι δίχως παρέες και δίχως τίποτα. Εντωμεταξύ χάλασε και η συμπεριφορά μου έχω γίνει πολύ νευρική και οξύθυμη και μες στο άγχος γιατί με στρεσάρανε οι χαζοπαλαιοημερολογίτες άντε γρήγορα γρήγορα να παντρευτείς να κάνεις κάτι στην ζωή σου σαν να ήμουνα κανένα ζώο.
> 
> Και τώρα έχω γίνει βαριά, δεν μπορώ να κάνω με την ίδια χάρη που έκανα τότε γυμναστική που πετούσα στην κυριολεξία για να διορθώσω το σώμα μου από τόσα χρόνια καθισιό. Θα αυτοκτονούσα αλλά σκέφτομαι τους γονείς μου που θα στενοχωρηθούνε και έχω και μία ελπίδα ότι μπορεί τα πράγματα να πάνε καλύτερα στο μέλλον. Τεμπελιάζω να κάνω οτιδήποτε και το αναβάλλω γιατί μωρέ τι έχω πάθει? Ποιος θα με κρατήσει σε δουλειά έτσι?? Εντωμεταξύ είχα χάσει τόσα κιλά και είχα φτάσει 73 και ξαναπήγα στα 82. Έβαλα 9 κιλά σε 2 μήνες. Όλο αυτό κάνω χάνω μερικά και μετά τα ξαναβάζω. Πότε θα φτάσω έτσι στον στόχο μου που είναι τα 55 κιλά? Δεν θα τα καταφέρω με τον χαρακτήρα που έχω!!! κλαψ σνιφ!!! 
> ...


17 χρόνια ή 20?

----------


## Mara.Z

> για πες μου είμαι της ίδιας ανοησίας με αυτήν την φίλη μου και την Στέλα Μπεζεντάκου και την Τζούλια Αλεξανδράτου????


η συγκριση ειναι ατοπη... αυτες ό,τι κανουν, το κανουν επαγγελματικα, βιοποριστικα, βγαζουν χρημα κοινως.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Μάρα που είσαι απάντησε please!!!!!!!


απαντησα καλε!

----------


## δελφίνι

> η συγκριση ειναι ατοπη... αυτες ό,τι κανουν, το κανουν επαγγελματικα, βιοποριστικα, βγαζουν χρημα κοινως.



Δηλαδή δεν έχω καμία σχέση με αυτές ε? Ούτε με την Μπεζεντάκου που έκανε σεξ στις τουαλέτες στο big brother και το μάθανε όλοι?

----------


## δελφίνι

> 17 χρόνια ή 20?


από το 1999 νομίζω αν θυμάμαι καλά δηλαδή άρα 18

----------


## δελφίνι

Να σας πω λέτε να με σκοτώσει ο αδελφός μου καμιά φορά???? Θέλω να φύγω από το σπίτι και να μην έχω ποτέ ξανά επαφή μαζί του.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Δηλαδή δεν έχω καμία σχέση με αυτές ε? Ούτε με την Μπεζεντάκου που έκανε σεξ στις τουαλέτες στο big brother και το μάθανε όλοι?


η Μπεζ πανω σε αυτο το ........... στις τουαλετες, εχτισε ολοκληρη τραγουδιστικη καριερα... τι λεμε τωρα?? !!

----------


## δελφίνι

Λοιπόν Μάρα είσαι ο άνθρωπός μου θέλω να σε δω και από κοντά να τα πούμε!

----------


## δελφίνι

Μάρα που είσαι ?????


Νομίζω ότι είμαι χαζή ότι πάντα ήμουνα αλλά τώρα το κατάλαβα και εγώ τι έχεις να πεις????

----------


## Aeon

Βλέπω σε αυτό το θέμα άπειρες μονολεκτικές απαντήσεις.
Με δεδομένο ότι δεν πρόκεται για chat αλλά για φόρουμ και με δεδομένο ότι το θέμα βρίσκεται στην ενότητα "Αυτοβοήθεια & Υποστήριξη, παρακαλώ να προσπαθήσετε να περιορίσετε το chat, διαφορετικά θα κλειδώσω το θέμα.

Για πιο χαλαρές συζητήσεις, μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε το φόρουμ "*Με καφέ και συμπάθεια*".

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## δελφίνι

Άνοιξα το θέμα "Απευθύνομαι στην συμπάθειά μου" στην ενότητα " Με καφέ και συμπάθεια" για να συνεχίσουμε την συζήτησή μας εκεί. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Δηλαδή δεν έχω καμία σχέση με αυτές ε? Ούτε με την Μπεζεντάκου που έκανε σεξ στις τουαλέτες στο big brother και το μάθανε όλοι?


Εννοειται οτι δεν εχεις σχεση με αυτες!!





> Βλέπω σε αυτό το θέμα άπειρες μονολεκτικές απαντήσεις.
> Με δεδομένο ότι δεν πρόκεται για chat αλλά για φόρουμ και με δεδομένο ότι το θέμα βρίσκεται στην ενότητα "Αυτοβοήθεια & Υποστήριξη, παρακαλώ να προσπαθήσετε να περιορίσετε το chat, διαφορετικά θα κλειδώσω το θέμα.
> 
> Για πιο χαλαρές συζητήσεις, μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε το φόρουμ "*Με καφέ και συμπάθεια*".
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


Ουπς! Τωρα το ειδα.

----------


## δελφίνι

> να το ξαναπιασουμε απο την αρχη:
> 1) είχες μια φίλη που ειχε σχεση με 3 τυπους παραλληλα! 
> 2) ο ενας απο αυτους σου κολλουσε μπροστα της, σε γουσταρε και εσυ κανεις σεξ μαζι του
> 3) η φιλη αυτη σε βριζει σε ολη την κλικα της εκκλησιας του παλαιου σαν ανηθικη, βριζεις και εσυ, γινεται το μπαχαλο! οποτε σε στιγματιζουν και σε απομονώνουν!
> 4) εσυ παθαινεις τα ψυχολογικα, κλεινεσαι σπιτι σου, χωρις παρεες, περιθωριοποιείσαι, και παίρνεις κιλά! Για εικοσι χρονια ολο αυτο...
> 5) η φιλη αυτη κατηγορησε επισης την ξαδερφη της οτι της εκλεψε γκομενο! και τωρα εχει παντρευτει και εχει 2 παιδιά...και εσυ το εχεις παραπονο πως αυτη προχωρησε τη ζωη της και εσυ εγκλωβιστηκες/καθηλωθηκες σε μια ανοησια...
> 
> λοιπόν νομιζω οτι απλα αυτη η τυπισσα ηταν χειριστικη και εκμεταλλευοταν ανθρωπους και περιστασεις για το συμφερον της. Οκ τετοιοι υπαρχουν πολλοι, και αντρες και γυναικες!
> Καταρχην αφου την ειδες οτι κοροιδευε τις σχεσεις της και ειχε τοσους παραλληλα, έπρεπε να τη διαολοστειλεις, οχι να κανεις παρεα μαζι της! Γιατι αυτες, οπως ανηθικα φερονται στους γκομενους, ανηθικα φερονται και στις φιλες, σε όλους. 
> ...


ΔΙΚΑΙΟ ΕΧΕΙΣ!!!

----------


## δελφίνι

ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΌ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΓΚΟΜΕΝΟ ΤΗΣ ΦΙΛΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΗΣ ΨΥΧΩΣΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ!!!!

----------


## nikos2

> ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΌ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΓΚΟΜΕΝΟ ΤΗΣ ΦΙΛΗΣ ΜΟΥ


ELEOS

μου ερχετε να σπασω το κεφαλι μου στον τοιχο

----------


## Diana1982

> ELEOS
> 
> μου ερχετε να σπασω το κεφαλι μου στον τοιχο


Γιατί Νικολάκη;Αφού *την αποκλείουν συνέχεια!!!!*

----------


## nikos2

> Γιατί Νικολάκη;Αφού *την αποκλείουν συνέχεια!!!!*


δεν την αποκλειεει κανεις το θεμα αυτο εχει βαλει κατω ολα τα προηγουμενα σε αριθμο ποστ οπως και πολλα αλλα που εχει αρχισει
απλα μας εχει τσακισει τα μεδουλια με τον γκομενο που εφαγε κτλ

----------


## δελφίνι

Συγνώμη ρε Νίκο αλλά τώρα έμαθα ότι είχα ψύχωση όταν το έκανα αυτό για αυτό είπα να το γράψω, συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα.

----------


## nikos2

> Συγνώμη ρε Νίκο αλλά τώρα έμαθα ότι είχα ψύχωση όταν το έκανα αυτό για αυτό είπα να το γράψω, συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα.


δεν κουρασες κανεναν ηταν μονο ενα αστειο μαλλον κακογουστο

----------


## elis

Δελφιναρα μέχρι το μεδούλι σ αγαπάμε άμα κοπω δελφίνι θα τρέξει κι όχι αίμα

----------


## serios

> Δελφιναρα μέχρι το μεδούλι σ αγαπάμε άμα κοπω δελφίνι θα τρέξει κι όχι αίμα


Χαχα έλιωσα!!

----------


## elis

Είπα να υπερβάλλω λίγο

----------


## elis

Δελφίνι και τα μυαλά κρέμα γάλακτος

----------


## δελφίνι

Σας ευχαριστώ βρε παιδιά.

----------


## δελφίνι

Πάντως δεν συνέβη σε κανέναν να τον κολλήσει ο γκόμενος της φίλης του ε?

----------


## pink floyd

> Πάντως δεν συνέβη σε κανέναν να τον κολλήσει ο γκόμενος της φίλης του ε?


Καλη μου μια γωστη μου ειχε ερωτικες επαφες με τον γκομενο της αδερφης της κ ειχε και σχεση!εγω οταν το εμαθα τρελαθηκα,δεν το χωραγε το μυαλο μου!

----------


## δελφίνι

> Καλη μου μια γωστη μου ειχε ερωτικες επαφες με τον γκομενο της αδερφης της κ ειχε και σχεση!εγω οταν το εμαθα τρελαθηκα,δεν το χωραγε το μυαλο μου!


Άντε βρε σοβαρά? Αν είναι δυνατόν γίνονται τέτοια πράγματα. Εγώ πάντως ήμουνα άρρωστη και το έκανα από τρέλα....και μετά αποτρελάθηκα εντελώς.

----------


## pink floyd

> Άντε βρε σοβαρά? Αν είναι δυνατόν γίνονται τέτοια πράγματα. Εγώ πάντως ήμουνα άρρωστη και το έκανα από τρέλα....και μετά αποτρελάθηκα εντελώς.


Εχω κ χειροτερο να σου πω!2 αδερφια ειχαν την ιδια γκομενα,πλακωθηκαν μεταξυ τους κ ο ενας πηγε να χωρισει με την γυναικα του!
Στα λεω αυτα οχι επειδη συμφωνω αλλα ολοι εχουν κανει τα λαθοι τους,απο αυτα μαθανε κ προχωρανε!!το εκανες το λαθος,αστο στο παρελθον κ προχωρα!εμαθες δεν θα το ξανακανεις,ειναι κριμα να χαλας την ζωη σου για ενα γεγονος που εγινε χρονια πριν!πρεπει να συγχωρεσεις τον εαυτο σου!!κ μια χαρα εισαι!!δεν εισαι τρελλη!!παρε την αγωγη σου κ θα σαι μια χαρα!οκ??

----------


## δελφίνι

Και τι απέγιναν όλοι αυτοί στην ζωή τους μετά?

Ωραία προχωράμε μπροστά και δεν το λέμε αλλά με φτύσανε όλοι οι παλιοί φίλοι. Εγώ δεν θέλω να το πω πουθενά αλλά αισθάνομαι σαν να κρύβω κάτι.... στον άλλον και αυτό μου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα.

----------


## pink floyd

> Και τι απέγιναν όλοι αυτοί στην ζωή τους μετά?
> 
> Ωραία προχωράμε μπροστά και δεν το λέμε αλλά με φτύσανε όλοι οι παλιοί φίλοι. Εγώ δεν θέλω να το πω πουθενά αλλά αισθάνομαι σαν να κρύβω κάτι.... στον άλλον και αυτό μου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα.


Η μια παντρευτικε κ εκανε οικογενεια για τα αδερφια δεν ξερω!!
Αυτο ειναι δικο σου θεμα κ πρεπει εσυ να το λυσεις!το να συγχωρεσεις τον ευατο σου ή τους αλλους ειναι δυσκολο πραγμα αλλα πρεπει να το κανουμε διαφορετικα δεν προχωραμε μπροστα!τοσα χρονια τα βαζεις με τον εαυτο σου,καταλαβες κατι?σε κανε καπου καλυτερη??

----------


## δελφίνι

Όχι καλύτερη δεν νομίζω και το όλο θέμα που έγινε δεν ξέρω σε τι με έκανε εμένα καλό???? Λένε ουδέν κακό αμιγές καλού. Αλλά που μου έκανε καλό το όλο γεγονός?

Ίσως να πήγαινα σε έναν καλό ψυχοθεραπευτή να μου λύσει όλα τα προβλήματα.

----------


## pink floyd

> Όχι καλύτερη δεν νομίζω και το όλο θέμα που έγινε δεν ξέρω σε τι με έκανε εμένα καλό???? Λένε ουδέν κακό αμιγές καλού. Αλλά που μου έκανε καλό το όλο γεγονός?


Καλη μου πουθενα δεν σου εκανε καλο,γι αυτο και θεωρειται λαθος!αλλα αφου το εκανες,τι να κανουμε?θα πεθανουμε γι αυτο?εχει νοημα να εισαι κολλημενη σε ενα λαθος εδω κ 20 χρονια?

----------


## δελφίνι

> Καλη μου πουθενα δεν σου εκανε καλο,γι αυτο και θεωρειται λαθος!αλλα αφου το εκανες,τι να κανουμε?θα πεθανουμε γι αυτο?εχει νοημα να εισαι κολλημενη σε ενα λαθος εδω κ 20 χρονια?


Λέω να πάω σε έναν καλό ψυχοθεραπευτή για να με μάθει πώς να το διαχειριστώ να το κρύβω και να μην αισθάνομαι ενοχές.

----------


## pink floyd

> Λέω να πάω σε έναν καλό ψυχοθεραπευτή για να με μάθει πώς να το διαχειριστώ να το κρύβω και να μην αισθάνομαι ενοχές.


Επρεπε ηδη να εχεις παει!!εχω δει καποια ποστ σου κ μονο γι αυτο μιλας!λες κ εσυ η ιδια δεν θες να το ξεπερασεις!!εβαλες μια ταμπελα στον εαυτο σου κ πορευεσαι τοσα χρονια με αυτο!κριμα κοπελα μου!

----------


## δελφίνι

> Επρεπε ηδη να εχεις παει!!εχω δει καποια ποστ σου κ μονο γι αυτο μιλας!λες κ εσυ η ιδια δεν θες να το ξεπερασεις!!εβαλες μια ταμπελα στον εαυτο σου κ πορευεσαι τοσα χρονια με αυτο!κριμα κοπελα μου!


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκαιο. Το έχω ξεπεράσει πάντως κατά πολύ πρέπει να το ξεχάσω και εντελώς να μην το σκέφτομαι καθόλου. Το είχα πει μια φορά σε μία συμφοιτήτριά μου και μου έκλεισε το τηλέφωνο και δεν με ξαναέκανε παρέα για αυτό το λέω. Ίσως να είναι και από την ψύχωση που έχω που το σκέφτομαι συνέχεια. Θέλω να είμαι και άψογη να μην κάνω λάθη.

----------

